# Little fry finally identified



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally the only fry I found and raised who is now three months old can be identified. He is indeed a male Gertrude's Blue Eye (pseudomugil gertrudae). His adult coloration is apparent only this morning, and the unmistakable yellow/orange pectoral tips are a dead give-away. He was accidentally transferred to that tank in a handful of hornwort.

I think he is still too little to transfer from his net breeder in the 8 gallon tank in with his mom in the 5 gallon tank which now contains three dwarf spotted rasbora (Boraras maculatus), and my and growing male bristlenose. His dad died shortly after the baby was hatched by swimming down the filter intake tube and getting trapped.


----------



## TheBBB (Apr 13, 2009)

PICS! 

Grats on fry, sad for Dad =(


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

He's still pretty tiny for my camera to catch. I have him in the little net breeder still. He's much braver than he used to be, but I'm not certain he would survive my picky little rasboras. My other tank has two large darters, my celestial pearl danios, an algae eating goby and a dwarf chain loach. I'm trying to get the lfs to take my darters, then I'd put both Mom and baby in that tank. He's safe where he is for now. Thanks for answering.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's the best pic I could get of the little guy. He's in the upper mid-left of the photo. Sorry about the quality. Its not the best camera.


----------

